# Lyft App Suggested I Use Destination Mode? here is what happened...



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

*....IT WORKED! IT F-ING WORKED! *

Last night I was done. It was time to head home for the night. I told the app I was done, and stared the drive home.

*Sadly I was on the other end of the city. *

Suddenly, the app popped up a message: "try destination mode"

*I rolled my eyes, *in the last 6-7 times I have ever tried 'Lyft Destination Mode' it has failed me miserably. Turning itself off after 15 minutes and telling me that it couldn't find anyone.

Who knows why. *Maybe Lyft just wasn't optimized to NON-GRID cities like Atlanta, Dallas, Denver, etc...*

I decided to go ahead and try again since I had never seen such a message before, and what do you know, 3 more rides along the way home.* I was SHOCKED to say the least.

Anyone else? *After giving up on Lyft destination mode, have this type of experience recently?

Have they re-balanced their algorithms?!


----------



## Rudyhawaii (Apr 24, 2018)

Lyft destination mode is way to keep u on the hooks to get thier jobs done..


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

It’s been working for me for some time now


----------



## Rudyhawaii (Apr 24, 2018)

Really? Maybe u solely drive for lyft.. so they want to win your trust..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Way to tell the whole wide world

Cmon keep quiet


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I have put it on maybe 15 times. Mostly on a 10-20 mile drive home. Only ever got one trip. It took me 4 miles in the OPPOSITE direction. I dropped the pax off figuring it was trying to get me on a freeway which would take me home, and then I got a ping in almost exactly the spot I picked up that pax, FOUR MILES AWAY! 

Now granted, that ping was in the right direction. But the trip? Was it going to take me back to where I was now?

I canceled and drove home. I've tried it a few times since, to see if that was an anomaly, but never got a trip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ive done ~1000 lyft DF trips by my best guess


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Adieu said:


> Way to tell the whole wide world
> 
> Cmon keep quiet


I'm not telling anyone anything new, people have been telling me that ever since I started, and I just looked at them... since it NEVER worked, like EVER.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Rudyhawaii said:


> Lyft destination mode is way to keep u on the hooks to get thier jobs done..


It's believable because if you're trying to head somewhere you're more likely to close out of the app to avoid getting stuck in the opposite direction.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I'm not telling anyone anything new, people have been telling me that ever since I started, and I just looked at them... since it NEVER worked, like EVER.


Why do you do Lyft so much in Atl? Uber consistently surges at times when there is no primetime on the map.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Raven087 said:


> Why do you do Lyft so much in Atl? Uber consistently surges at times when there is no primetime on the map.


that's a good question!

I guess I got bamboozled by their whole corporate dog and pony show. ...now I'm locked in, like BetaMAX.












Adieu said:


> Ive done ~1000 lyft DF trips by my best guess


but... I do see that you are from the OC, and SoCal streets and hoods are all basically grids.... so it seems to confirm my suspicions concerning the destination mode algorithms....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> that's a good question!
> 
> I guess I got bamboozled by their whole corporate dog and pony show. ...now I'm locked in, like BetaMAX.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah lol you cant just set any old point

Two neighbouring cities 100+ miles away, one will get dozens of pings the other nearly nada, one will get a nice cone and a lot of halfway matches, the other will be a lot of disappointing dead end shorties


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

It’s been working for me here in Boston for months now.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It started working in mid-2016


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Jennyma said:


> It's been working for me for some time now


It doesn't work as well as Uber's Destination mode. Uber Destination mode is deadly accurate. Whereas the LYFT one the pick up is not even remotely in the same direction as your destination address.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

I've tried DF, but it seems like it always gives me requests that are either behind me or too far off my route to go home.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> *....IT WORKED! IT F-ING WORKED! *
> 
> Last night I was done. It was time to head home for the night. I told the app I was done, and stared the drive home.
> 
> ...


DESTINATION FILTER WITH LYFT AND THEY'LL SEND ME ANY TRIP REQUEST, JUST NOT TO WHERE I'M DRIVING, TOO . SNEAKY LYING LYFT .


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

Because with the 90% acceptance ratio and how they treat cancellations, they know they have us by the balls. Thats why i only use df when i am not in a hurry. If i need to go somewhere it goes off.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

& this is why nothing good ever last on either platform. Carry on...


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> It doesn't work as well as Uber's Destination mode. Uber Destination mode is deadly accurate. Whereas the LYFT one the pick up is not even remotely in the same direction as your destination address.


In the SF bay area the uber DF can send you in the opposite direction. In Dublin I set the DF west to SF and get got a to Livermore, due east. The only reliable hits are the 45+min.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> & this is why nothing good ever last on either platform. Carry on...


Hmmmm........I wonder why I can no longer use the destination filter @ the airport?!?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Because you're an Independent Contractor; and, of course, because Lyft is committed to

a) a greener future, preventing pollution and congestion,
b) has your back and is generally so damn driver-friendly.
c) because DF-homewards would ACTUALLY BE "RIDESHARE"

Bur most of all, because "the better boyfriend is sooooo jelly"


----------

